# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: glutenvrije voeding helpt bij autisme

## FRANCOIS580

Dieet: glutenvrije voeding helpt bij autisme


*Heel wat kinderen maar ook volwassenen kampen met één of andere vorm van autisme. Deze neurologische aandoening is immers niet onder één of andere noemer onder te brengen.Een sluitende diagnose is dan ook niet in een handomdraai gesteld. Een specifieke behandeling tegen autisme is nog niet beschikbaar, de levenskwaliteit van autisten verbeterenis gelukkig wél mogelijk. Nu ontdekten wetenschappers dat vele autisten zouden kunnen geholpen worden met een speciaal dieet, bestaande uit gluten- en caseïnevrije voeding. Wat zijn gluten, en hoe ziet zo'n dieet er dan wel uit*


Gluten- en caseïnevrije voeding kan autisme spijtig genoeg niet genezen, wél onder controle houden en de symptomen ervan verzachten. De lichamelijke symptomen van autisme zijn erg uiteenlopend, variërend van stoelgangproblemen tot moeilijkheden met de spijsvertering. Van een streng, glutenvrij dieet is bekend dat het zeer efficiënt is bij patiënten met een moeilijke spijsvertering, en dan in de eerste plaats voor diegenen die lijden aan coeliaki. 

Gluten zijn plantaardige eiwitten die in veel méér producten voorkomen dan je wel zou denken. Ze zijn vooral terug te vinden in brood, allerlei broodproducten en in gebak, maar ook in alle deegwaren, in pasta, paneermeel en zelfs in... bouillonblokjes.

Caseïne is op zijn beurt een speciale proteïne die voorkomt in allerlei melkproducten.../...

Dieet: glutenvrije voeding helpt bij autisme

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

